# wozu ist sowas gut?



## sister_in_act (23. Juni 2009)

hallo
heute wollte ich, wie täglich einloggen und 

NICHTS

x mal habe ich versucht mich anzumelden, dann neu zu registrieren, auch das ging nicht da gleiche mail adresse.
ich finde es ziemlich ärgerlich da ich täglich hier bin und dauerhaft angemeldet bleiben angekreuzt habe.
natürlich habe ich mir mein passwort deshalb auch nicht gemerkt....

sister


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: wozu ist sowas gut?*

Hallo Ulla,

aber wie hast Du dann diesen Beitrag geschrieben


----------



## Pammler (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: wozu ist sowas gut?*

Sie hat die Hintertür benutzt!
Sich sozusagenreingemogelt oder denfehlerumgangen. Vielleicht auch thelepathischgeschrieben.


----------



## Dodi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: wozu ist sowas gut?*

Hallo Ulla,

ich kann Dir zwar nicht helfen, aber ich hab's mal in den Support geschoben.


----------



## sister_in_act (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: wozu ist sowas gut?*

weil irgendwann die zeile auftauchte , daß ich kennwort  zugesendet bekomme. die  und supportmeldung konnte ich vorher nicht anklicken

hab mich auch schon wieder beruhigt

gruß ulla

achja...
ich hab mir nun kennwort notiert. besser is das


----------



## Dr.J (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: wozu ist sowas gut?*

Ist das Problem nun vom Tisch???


----------



## HKL (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: wozu ist sowas gut?*

Moin!

Ich würde fast wetten, daß Du den IE8 als Browser benutzt und der Dir abgestürzt ist. Dann hast Du exakt diesen Effekt. Bis zum IE7 war es kein Problem. Nur beim IE8 gibt es Konstellationen, daß er sich das mit dem Einloggen nach einem IE8-Crash nicht merkt. Ist nicht überall so, aber ein nicht unbekanntes Problem. Nette Suppe die M$ da zusammengekocht hat.

Cu,
Holger


----------

